# How much snow??



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

How much snow did SE ND get this last weekend? Thanks Guys!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Fargo got 7.4inches at the Airport


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

There is alot of snow down there.


----------

